# E2 visa for Belgian resident



## whatever61 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello all,

I am a Belgian permanent resident (just resident, so no passport) with Israeli nationality (passport).
I would like to open a start-up in US and apply for an E2 visa.

1. Currently Israel is not a treaty country eligible for E2 visa (though it is in progress to become one), however Belgium is. Question is if Belgian permanent residency is enough or only for passport holders?

2. I know that when you get E2 visa you are allowed to take your spouse with you. I have an official cohabitation with my girlfriend in Belgium. 
In Belgium it gives you almost same rights on matters regarding immigration as when you are married.
Is it the same in US?

Thanks!


----------



## bobinabq (Apr 13, 2013)

Israel was recently added as an approved E2 treaty country.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

USCIS does not recognize common law, same sex or girl friends.


----------



## whatever61 (Apr 3, 2013)

bobinabq said:


> Israel was recently added as an approved E2 treaty country.


I read that they agreed on that in Nov 2012, but still didn't actually sign the papers..
Also on US immigration site Israel is not in the list (but maybe just not updated). 
Can you perhaps tell me from where you got this info?

Thanks!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

President Obama signed the legislation that would add Israel to the list of countries eligible for non-immigrant investor visas in the United States.

The legislation, which was spearheaded by Rep. Howard Berman (D-Calif.), would grant Israelis E-2 investor visas, allowing them to live and work in the U.S. in order to be closer to their investments. The legislation, signed on June 11, 2012, passed the House and the Senate in recent months. 

However, the implementation of this visa category will not be effective until the terms and conditions of the final agreement are determined between the two countries. The Embassy will issue a press release as soon as the E2 investor visa is available to Israeli nationals.


----------



## whatever61 (Apr 3, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> President Obama signed the legislation that would add Israel to the list of countries eligible for non-immigrant investor visas in the United States.
> 
> The legislation, which was spearheaded by Rep. Howard Berman (D-Calif.), would grant Israelis E-2 investor visas, allowing them to live and work in the U.S. in order to be closer to their investments. The legislation, signed on June 11, 2012, passed the House and the Senate in recent months.
> 
> However, the implementation of this visa category will not be effective until the terms and conditions of the final agreement are determined between the two countries. The Embassy will issue a press release as soon as the E2 investor visa is available to Israeli nationals.


Yes, that's what I read also.
So it's still not effective and not clear when it will be..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

whatever61 said:


> Yes, that's what I read also.
> So it's still not effective and not clear when it will be..


You are correct.


----------

